# Snake Fungal disease



## cement (Jan 13, 2016)

Its reasons like this we have laws against exotics.
Not stirring the pot, but considering the many different subspecies of OPMV we now have, I hope this doesn't start showing up.



http://www.livescience.com/48723-snake-fungal-disease-update.html


http://www.livescience.com/52893-sn...fied.html?li_source=LI&li_medium=most-popular


----------

